
Show HN: Search 1M recipes by their ingredients - qrv3w
https://timetomakefood.com/find
======
qrv3w
I wanted to find an average recipe for “no-bake” cookie. This is complicated
to Google because the “no-bake” cookie goes by many names (read on to learn
them all). My search was also complicated by a need to find a recipe without
peanut butter and with coconut.

This can be done with a Google advanced search that identifies the ingredients
to include and the ingredients to exclude which returns a search results list
that are pretty good matches [1]. However, I wanted to find the average recipe
so I wanted a quick way of scrolling through all the recipes (instead of
opening 20 tabs). To solve this, I made a tool [2] which you can use to
quickly search and compare recipes that include a certain set and exclude a
certain set of ingredients.

Using this ingredient search I found 69 recipes that had the ingredient set
for “no-bake” cookie. [3] The results helped me find an average recipe. As
suspected, I found that “no-bake” cookies go by quite a few different names
(cow pattie cookies, saucepan kisses, fiddle diddles, frogs, chocolate
tidbits, chocolate yummies, chatters, oaties, cow pies, bon bon jovi’s,
snowballs, haystack cookies, barynard cookies, mud pies, reindeer poop, and
hot rod cookies) thus strengthening the case for having a recipe search by
ingredient and not by name.

[1]:
[https://www.google.com/search?as_q=recipe+cocoa+sugar+milk+c...](https://www.google.com/search?as_q=recipe+cocoa+sugar+milk+coconut+oat&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=egg+peanut,+almond+walnut+flour+ice)

[2]: [https://timetomakefood.com/find](https://timetomakefood.com/find)

[3]:
[https://timetomakefood.com/find?include=cocoa+sugar+milk+coc...](https://timetomakefood.com/find?include=cocoa+sugar+milk+coconut+oat&exclude=egg+peanut+almond+walnut+flour+cream&min_ingredients=1&max_ingredients=8)

